# My 1/64 nascar dio



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

This is my first go at making a dio, it's not much, but now I have something to show some of my cars on.
I'm working on a garage and a dragstrip now, when they are done, I will post some pics.

I have to figure out how to get some better pics. Still learning how to use this digital camera.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Very cool...that is alot of cars to detail!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

looks good to me :wave:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, Hey Terry !!! Fancy meeting you here !!! This dio looks pretty familure !!!
Take care buddy,
~Stangfreak~


----------

